# MKIV on 18x9's up front?



## ARSENAL670 (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it possible? If i go with a "typical" setup of these wheels, I would do an 18x8 up front with a 2" lip on the wheel and the 18x9's go in the rear wtih a 3" lip....i like the look of the 3" lip, and was thinking of doing them all around...so 18x9 all around....225.40.18 tires up front, MAYBE 245.40.18's out back....et. would stay the same-.35, 
Question is...can i run the 18x9's with a 5mm spacer up front and 15mm out back and not have issues with having to modify the fender (drop doenst matter bc i'm height adjustable) ?? I want it to sit either flush or just a bit in from the fender.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MKIV on 18x9's up front? (ARSENAL670)*

et30 in the front with 18x9 should fit with some poke, but not rub, or minimally rub on the inside. 
If you do 225/40 in the front, go with a 245 or 255/35 in the rear, or keep the tires the same size so you can rotate them.


----------



## ARSENAL670 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: MKIV on 18x9's up front? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_et30 in the front with 18x9 should fit with some poke, but not rub, or minimally rub on the inside. 
If you do 225/40 in the front, go with a 245 or 255/35 in the rear, or keep the tires the same size so you can rotate them.

Unfortunately, with the wheels i'm going with i only have a choice between et.35 or .45...no .30....
Why would i want 245 or 255/*35* in the rear? why not 245/255 with 40?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MKIV on 18x9's up front? (ARSENAL670)*

Right..... and et35 + a 5mm spacer = et30.
the second number is the aspect ratio, or percentage of the width.
225 x .40 = 90
245 x .35 = 85.75
255 x .35 = 89.25
225/40 and 255/35 would give you the propper rolling diameter.


----------



## ARSENAL670 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: MKIV on 18x9's up front? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Right..... and et35 + a 5mm spacer = et30.
the second number is the aspect ratio, or percentage of the width.
225 x .40 = 90
245 x .35 = 85.75
255 x .35 = 89.25
225/40 and 255/35 would give you the propper rolling diameter.


Ahhh...not as familiar with the offsets, etc















Thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eddie1681 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: MKIV on 18x9's up front? (ARSENAL670)*

I am in the same situation 
JDriver1.8t can you shed some light on my set up please
This is going on to my 2008 GTI 
Front 18x8 et 30 with a 2.5 step lip
Rear 18x9 et 30 with a 3.0 step lip
Is that correct?
Will it rub?
What size tire should I run?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MKIV on 18x9's up front? (eddie1681)*

sent pm


----------

